# Almost completed HO Scale Timber Trestle Bridge



## Kmurry (Dec 2, 2015)

This is the first almost complete (and only) part of my train layout. It's also my very first model ever done. Any suggestions or tips? Thanks for the welcomes!


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

Wow, man, that's impressive! :appl:


----------



## A&NRR (Aug 2, 2015)

If that's your first model I'd hate to see you in a few years. That is awesome, very impressive. :worshippy:


----------



## Kmurry (Dec 2, 2015)

Thanks guys! Any tips or tricks? I got the model from a buddy of mine who had it laying around. It was kind of built already but after looking at it for a few minutes I realized it was built wrong and had to carefully disassemble what was there and start over.


----------



## A&NRR (Aug 2, 2015)

Looks like you got it down. What's your plans for your layout, meaning how big and what era are you modeling?


----------



## Kmurry (Dec 2, 2015)

Well considering this is my first, I'm looking at the actual size of this bridge and am considering the shear size I need to make the layout correct. I'm reevaluating and thinking I may want to consider N scale to make things work for the space I do have. I just bought my first N scale building and am going to test how difficult it will be to complete it. Then I may just go that route. I'll post pics of the N scale building when I'm done to see what everyone thinks.


----------



## A&NRR (Aug 2, 2015)

Sounds like a plan. I have very limited space, for now. With plans of converting have of our two car garage into a train room. I model HO scale but due to my current space I was thinking of switching to n-scale myself. I could fit a lot of n scale in the same 4x6 area I have my HO crammed in. I like the idea about testing the water with building a building first. I know Atlas makes a great starter n scale set at a fairly good price.


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Excellent work!*



Kmurry said:


> This is the first almost complete (and only) part of my train layout. It's also my very first model ever done. Any suggestions or tips? Thanks for the welcomes!


 Your trestle looks great! What did you find was wrong and have to rebuild? What material is it made of, Bass wood, Balsa wood, plastic, or something else? I model in N scale and like it a lot.
If you care to, you can see some of my bridges, and buildings on the structures section of this forum. It's an older post so it may be on page 2 or 3 by now. Look for "New, and better structure pics" under my handle, "Traction Fan"
Again, excellent work!:thumbsup:

Traction Fan


----------



## Kmurry (Dec 2, 2015)

The kit was a plastic AHM Ruby Basin Timber Trestle Bridge. After looking around online it appears the kit is considered "vintage" as far as age goes. If that's the case then the kit is older than I am. 

When I got it, it had the track and vertical braces were already attached. While I was looking at the kit and the instructions I realized I had a lot of pieces left over based on what I had left in the box. Also, the horizontal braces that were already attached to it were in the wrong places making it impossible to complete the build without major modifications. So I performed plastic surgery and carefully disassembled it trying not to break or damage anything. I had to us a box cutter to do all this since it was an impromptu project and I don't have any modeling supplies for my new hobby. 

I figured out all the extra pieces were diagonal braces and then basically started from the beginning. I got some glue from my dad who builds models and with my box cutter in hand I went to town. I bought an exacto knife and some paint today to detail it and finish it.


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

great job on the trestle.:thumbsup::thumbsup:

that will give u something to build a layout around


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Kmurry said:


> Thanks guys! Any tips or tricks? I got the model from a buddy of mine who had it laying around. It was kind of built already but after looking at it for a few minutes I realized it was built wrong and had to carefully disassemble what was there and start over.


No worries there! You're perfectly normal. Most of us have done similar things from time to time, and most of us will again!


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

I would hate to see that trestle go to waste. Think long and hard about how you could incorporate it into a layout. Think outside the 4x8 plywood sheet box.

And save your N scale building for a "forced perspective" background structure.


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

You did a very nice job on that!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Kmurry (Dec 2, 2015)

CTValleyRR said:


> I would hate to see that trestle go to waste. Think long and hard about how you could incorporate it into a layout. Think outside the 4x8 plywood sheet box.
> 
> And save your N scale building for a "forced perspective" background structure.


So I started the N scale building I purchased and by its tiny size it made me realize how much more I can build if I decide to continue with that scale. It's kind of like having a rude awakening of the infinite options I can do. The HO scale trestle is just the beginning of my now knew found problem. I have a building addiction!!!


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Scale differences*



Kmurry said:


> So I started the N scale building I purchased and by its tiny size it made me realize how much more I can build if I decide to continue with that scale. It's kind of like having a rude awakening of the infinite options I can do. The HO scale trestle is just the beginning of my now knew found problem. I have a building addiction!!!


 Don't worry about the addiction. We all have it!
As for scale choices, that's mostly a matter of personal preference. The biggest practical difference is the space required to make a turn back curve.(Like a U-turn for a car.)
Basically, the smaller the scale, the less room it takes to turn around. All scales are good, none "wrong". So it's your choice, and you can't really go wrong no mater which one you choose. The most popular scale in the USA. is HO scale. It offers a huge variety of ready made 
products. It is also a good "mid size" scale; in that it is smaller than S,O,&G; but bigger than N & Z HO scale allows plenty of detail and yet does not require the space of larger scales. These days though, there are well detailed models in any scale from Z to G. They just get easier for old geezers, like me, to see; as the size of the model gets bigger!
N scale is the second most popular in the US, and even more popular in Europe, and Asia,
where homes tend to be smaller. This means that the space available for a model railroad shrinks accordingly.
N scale also offers a bewildering variety of products, more than most people could ever afford to buy one each of. N scale can duplicate many HO track plans in about half the space; and that is one of its main advantages. Many beginners have the same realization 
as you did about fitting more stuff into the same space. That's one way to look at it. Another, viewpoint(that I happen to prefer) is that you can build the railroad with wider curves to accommodate equipment like large steam locomotives, and 80' passenger cars.
The smaller trains also take up less of your modeled "world" of scenery and thus project a more realistic looking ratio of train to its surroundings.
Despite being a geezer, I do my modeling in N scale. Below are some photos from my layout, which may give you an idea of what can be built in a limited space.
Welcome, and good luck with whatever scale, geographical location, historical period, and type, of modeling that you decide is best for you!

Traction Fan


----------



## Kmurry (Dec 2, 2015)

traction fan said:


> Don't worry about the addiction. We all have it!
> As for scale choices, that's mostly a matter of personal preference. The biggest practical difference is the space required to make a turn back curve.(Like a U-turn for a car.)
> Basically, the smaller the scale, the less room it takes to turn around. All scales are good, none "wrong". So it's your choice, and you can't really go wrong no mater which one you choose. The most popular scale in the USA. is HO scale. It offers a huge variety of ready made
> products. It is also a good "mid size" scale; in that it is smaller than S,O,&G; but bigger than N & Z HO scale allows plenty of detail and yet does not require the space of larger scales. These days though, there are well detailed models in any scale from Z to G. They just get easier for old geezers, like me, to see; as the size of the model gets bigger!
> ...


I think that's my major problem. I just don't know. I'm trying to make this the "real deal". I'm learning I don't know what the eras are. I find the steam locomotives a novelty as compared to a diesel because I don't know how it's is. I see the steam as a Christmas toy because I've never actually seen a real steam locomotive. They seem like toys to me vs diesel which I've personally seen. So I'm the next generation trying to fit in the railroad world. Most people my age wouldn't look at rail as a real functioning thing. How do I do that in my world a generation of "high speed and instant gratification". Just trying to fit that in to my layout and for what is the future. I don't want to have to explain this to my children as a mythical thing.


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

Kmurry said:


> I think that's my major problem. I just don't know. I'm trying to make this the "real deal". I'm learning I don't know what the eras are. I find the steam locomotives a novelty as compared to a diesel because I don't know how it's is. I see the steam as a Christmas toy because I've never actually seen a real steam locomotive. They seem like toys to me vs diesel which I've personally seen. So I'm the next generation trying to fit in the railroad world. Most people my age wouldn't look at rail as a real functioning thing. How do I do that in my world a generation of "high speed and instant gratification". Just trying to fit that in to my layout and for what is the future. I don't want to have to explain this to my children as a mythical thing.


The best thing I can suggest for you in learning things about steam would be to google "steam trains". There are hundreds, maybe thousands, of videos you can watch to get some idea of their size, power, sounds and uses. They were the motive power during the glory days of trains (1910s - early 1950s). Be sure to watch some films of the smaller engines as well as the monsters. Then try to find a location within striking distance that might have a steamer on display, and just go look at it. Being in Nevada, there should be an historic scenic train somewhere not too far away...try to hook up a ride on one of them. Truly amazing machines! :smilie_daumenpos:
....Bob


----------



## Kmurry (Dec 2, 2015)

Fire21 said:


> The best thing I can suggest for you in learning things about steam would be to google "steam trains". There are hundreds, maybe thousands, of videos you can watch to get some idea of their size, power, sounds and uses. They were the motive power during the glory days of trains (1910s - early 1950s). Be sure to watch some films of the smaller engines as well as the monsters. Then try to find a location within striking distance that might have a steamer on display, and just go look at it. Being in Nevada, there should be an historic scenic train somewhere not too far away...try to hook up a ride on one of them. Truly amazing machines! :smilie_daumenpos:
> ....Bob



Thanks for the advice!!! I will definitely do that!


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

I don't know how far from Ely you are, but:
http://www.nnry.com/

There appear to be a number of steam survivors in Nevada:
http://www.steamlocomotive.com/lists/searchdb.php?country=USA&state=NV


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Don't sweat it, just start and enjoy.*



Fire21 said:


> The best thing I can suggest for you in learning things about steam would be to google "steam trains". There are hundreds, maybe thousands, of videos you can watch to get some idea of their size, power, sounds and uses. They were the motive power during the glory days of trains (1910s - early 1950s). Be sure to watch some films of the smaller engines as well as the monsters. Then try to find a location within striking distance that might have a steamer on display, and just go look at it. Being in Nevada, there should be an historic scenic train somewhere not too far away...try to hook up a ride on one of them. Truly amazing machines! :smilie_daumenpos:
> ....Bob


 Seeing and riding a steam locomotive, as fire21 suggests, is a good idea, and will be a fun
experience. From your own recent post though, it sounds like you feel that 1) you have to include steam locomotives on your layout. 2) "In order for be, "the real deal"(I'm guessing you mean that it will look realistic) you have to get everything perfect the first time. 
Neither of those notions is true. Many a fine model railroad has been built set in the present day. The diesels are the latest types from GE. There are no steamers, unless a tourist line is included. Passenger trains are Amtrak's newest equipment. Freight trains are run by one of the four super merger giants. Autos are contemporary models. The figures are sporting current fashions. In short it's today man and you don't see a lot of steam these days. Other excellent layouts have been set in the recent, no steam, past. The 1960-1990 period. 
On your railroad, it can be whatever era you want and you can choose to run trains typical of your chosen time, or not. Some folks are quite happy pulling Amtrak cars with a
"wild west era", wood burning, steamer. Note: The important part of the preceding sentence
is, "are perfectly happy", not any historical dependencies in their train. As long as you are having fun, that's all that maters in this hobby.
As for the notion that you have to get everything, "just right" on the first attempt:
if you can do that, Take photos. Also notify the news media and the Guinness book of records; because you will be the very first model railroader in history to do so!
I'm on maybe my 5th model railroad, and everything on the current layout has been redone more time than I ever tried to count. Other forum members have had similar experiences.
Look in the " My layout" section of this forum. You will see layouts that look like first attempts by people new to the hobby; and other layouts that look much more realistic.
That difference is the result of hands on, trial and error(heavy on the error!) experience.
Research is good. It helps to get information before starting construction. But it can only take you so far. At some point you will need to take the plunge and get started.
I'm going to recommend a good book to you. It will show you the process, step by step.
I think it will give you the confidence to get started. It's called," Beginner's Guide to N scale Model Railroading" by Marty Mcgurik. It's available from www.kalmbach.com and possibly from www.amazon.com. I know you're still uncertain about scale. Don't let the book's title put you off. Ninety percent of the excellent material in it can be easily adapted to any scale. 

Traction Fan


----------



## Kmurry (Dec 2, 2015)

traction fan said:


> Seeing and riding a steam locomotive, as fire21 suggests, is a good idea, and will be a fun
> experience. From your own recent post though, it sounds like you feel that 1) you have to include steam locomotives on your layout. 2) "In order for be, "the real deal"(I'm guessing you mean that it will look realistic) you have to get everything perfect the first time.
> Neither of those notions is true. Many a fine model railroad has been built set in the present day. The diesels are the latest types from GE. There are no steamers, unless a tourist line is included. Passenger trains are Amtrak's newest equipment. Freight trains are run by one of the four super merger giants. Autos are contemporary models. The figures are sporting current fashions. In short it's today man and you don't see a lot of steam these days. Other excellent layouts have been set in the recent, no steam, past. The 1960-1990 period.
> On your railroad, it can be whatever era you want and you can choose to run trains typical of your chosen time, or not. Some folks are quite happy pulling Amtrak cars with a
> ...


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

Traction Fan[/QUOTE
Now I'm really in trouble![/QUOTE]

YES YOU ARE!! You're never going to have money ever again in your life! :laugh:


----------

